# What kind of food



## austin03 (Feb 19, 2014)

I have a 20 week old Vizsla. I was feeding him Merrick Grain Free real duck + sweet potato. He all of a sudden only eats a few bites and acts likes he hates it. Of course, its right after I bought a $60 bag. 
What kind of food do you guys feed your Vizslas? Anything that is not so expensive but gives him everything he needs?


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

I feed Lua taste of the wild high prairie puppy. It's less than $50 for a 30lb bag. I also mix in a spoonful of merrick canned food--she especially loves their wingaling flavor.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

We feed Taste of the Wild and mix in Merrick wet food as well.

It isn't uncommon for younger pups to go through phases where they aren't overly interested in their food. Before you go switching the food I would give it a few days and see if your pup becomes interested in it again. Otherwise I foresee you switching brands routinely. Our boy started to hate eating a bowl of dry food so we started to mix in a spoonful of wet food with each meal. It's boosted his intake and he loves the wet food which we switch the protein on after each can.


----------



## hoovers7 (Sep 5, 2013)

I feed Orijen puppy. Many people have problems with this food but Toby seems to do very well on it. It's great quality but also very expensive. Every puppy is different and you have to find what works for yours.

However, I would agree with the above comment and hold off on switching food. Toby went through a period of time where he wouldn't eat any of his food. It wasn't that he suddenly didn't like the food, he just wasn't hungry. I did add some wet food for awhile to get him extra interested in the food.


----------



## Valhalla (Nov 12, 2011)

Mine also get Taste Of the Wild. We stay with the Prairie or Wetlands flavors but can change it up without any issues. We order ours from Amazon and get free shipping on Prime.


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

Once I switched to a raw diet (at about 6 mo.) I've never looked back. He loves it, and is so healthy! It is definitely worth it, and he's never had a picky day since.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma eats Oven Baked. It is a Canadian made holistic, grain and gluten free kibble. The ingredients are deboned chicken and a bunch of vegetables and fruits and minerals, vitamins and antioxidants. She has been eating this since we brought her home from the breeder at 8 weeks old. She is now 10 months old and doing well. We went through a lot of stomach and digestive upset from feeding her anything but the kibble. It is really just a matter of finding what they like and their stomachs can handle.


----------



## nickiandjason1 (Jan 2, 2014)

Our 4 yr old has been on Taste of the Wild for maybe 2-3 years and has pretty much stopped eating it. I just picked up a bag of Merrick so hopefully the change will help. Already mixed some in at dinner and he ate his entire bowl! I think he just wanted a change.


----------



## tgrce1 (Dec 3, 2012)

BLUE BUFFALO! I've noticed this doesn't make their farts as bad.....


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

We feed Acana Puppy and lots of raw.
He can get fussy with the kibble at times but never refuses a raw anything.


----------

